

Ask HN: What apps or tools do you use to track things about your daily life? - sdrothrock

I&#x27;ve been thinking about aprilzero.com for a while now and how I&#x27;d like to have something similar for myself.<p>What kind of hardware&#x2F;software stack would you use to track metrics about yourself?<p>The ideal hardware&#x2F;software would support simple scheduled export to CSV, XML, JSON, or some other format that can be read&#x2F;processed.<p>Pedometer, Resting Heart Rate, Sleep Quality<p>I&#x27;m getting a Basis Carbon Steel for resting heart rate, pedometer, and sleep quality measurements. Basis does NOT offer export or an API, but there is a tool (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;btroia&#x2F;basis-data-export) that works for getting your data, so it seems like a good start to me.<p>Calorie Tracker<p>MyFitnessPal is the calorie tracker everyone recommends, but does not support exporting data. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.designbyvh.com&#x2F;myfitnesspal-export-data&#x2F;#.U-L2XoCSxM0 helps you extract your data, but doesn&#x27;t seem automatable.<p>I haven&#x27;t been able to find a robust calorie tracker (for Android) that exports data.<p>Blood Pressure<p>I&#x27;m not too sure what to do about this -- ideally I&#x27;d take measurements several times a day, but it&#x27;s hard to find something simple to use that I can take to work or wherever I am.
======
thomasmeagher
I use an iOS app called, Reporter ([http://www.reporter-
app.com/](http://www.reporter-app.com/)). It prompts you to answer a set of
user defined questions throughout the day- Are you looking at a screen? Who
are you with? Where are you? How many cups of coffee have you had?- through
powerful surveys.

It also captures "background" data using the phones sensors: number of steps,
temperature, volume, elevation, phone battery, etc.

Its great for lightweight tracking and all the data can be exported in CSV or
JSON formats.

I wrote an article about the 500 reports I've captured over the last 107 days:
[https://medium.com/p/c4454b9d8456](https://medium.com/p/c4454b9d8456)

~~~
rdudek
that app actually sounds very cool indeed! You don't happen to have a
suggestion for an android version?

Lately, I too have been trying to track my daily habits. Pen and paper just
doesn't cut it.

~~~
thomasmeagher
I do have a suggestion! Not sure if it's any good though.

It's called TagTime
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=bsoule.tagtime...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=bsoule.tagtime&hl=en))
and pings you with random surveys similar to reporter.

Let me know if you use it and how it works out! @thomasmeagher on the twitter.

------
gregcohn
For blood pressure (and iOS), the Withings blood pressure cuff works well.
Mine has a 30-pin connector and i haven't actually checked to make sure it
will work with Lightning yet, but it works fine on an gen2 iPad.

------
abengoam
I'm not on that level but I put manual both measurements and endomondo
readouts in a csv file, in my dropbox account. I update it daily with
aggregates from the last day and seems to be working ok so far.

